# AKC Agility Invitational



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

That's great news!! Congradulations to that Golden team. Job well done!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Very exciting! Cannot wait to see the videos! There was one posted on the AKC site yesterday, it was a black lab...


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> Did you guys see a golden retriever came in second overall in the 20" division! How cool is that!!! Ok beat by a border collie but it beat all the others. GO GOLDENS!!!!!!
> 
> Here is the name of the second place dog:
> Golden Retriever - MACH2 Fast-Trak's Laser Flash XF - Elizabeth Bronson
> ...


I see Jane (Elizabeth) and Beamer out most weekends - she lives in southern NH. To say that they are an amazing and talented team is a HUGE understatement. Beamer is fast, fast, fast and accurate and reliable. It's a joy to watch them run. I cannot remember a trial in recent memory where they didn't double (or triple) Q - usually with two first placements. Beamer finished his MACH2 in the middle of the summer - My guess is that he has enough points for 5 or 6 more MACHs and is within a couple QQ's of MACH 3 in just a few months.

To top it off, Jane is such a fantastic person - one of the true assets to the sport - she is encouraging to newbies and spectators, she is so nice - always quick with a smile. You would never know that she has one of the top dogs in the country - there's no bravado, there's no attitude - she's out there working 2-3 classes every day at trails....she's just one of those truly kind and genuine people. 

Erica


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Great to see the goldens represented everyone at the Invitational!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

sammydog said:


> Very exciting! Cannot wait to see the videos! There was one posted on the AKC site yesterday, it was a black lab...


Oh I need to look for that link. 

I am glad to hear Erica you know this team and they are nice. So many of the "better" teams act better than others. But then again this is a golden handler! 

I really want to go to the golden specialty and watch the agility. I am sure I would be as surprised as I was about the labs. I know there are nice dogs out there, you just know what is in your back yard. A friend of mine bred a really nice dog just starting agility TONS of potential, she is related to Beamer. That is exciting too. 

Ann


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

CORRECTION: Beamer is MACH3 with 11 (plus two I think - AKC results are only though 11/27) QQ's towards MACH4. He also has more than 4600 (plus whatever he earned last weekend in Manchester, NH)points towards MACH4 - so that's enough points for MACHs 4-10.
Erica


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

MurphyTeller said:


> CORRECTION: Beamer is MACH3 with 11 (plus two I think - AKC results are only though 11/27) QQ's towards MACH4. He also has more than 4600 (plus whatever he earned last weekend in Manchester, NH)points towards MACH4 - so that's enough points for MACHs 4-10.
> Erica


I copied and pasted his name right off the AKC results list. So they had it wrong there I guess. Or perhaps he got another MACH since his entry conformation was sent? Heck I don't know. 

Ann


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> I copied and pasted his name right off the AKC results list. So they had it wrong there I guess. Or perhaps he got another MACH since his entry conformation was sent? Heck I don't know.
> 
> Ann


His K9Data change history indicates that MACH3 happened at the end of August - seems like that's enough time to get their records straight  He's 11 QQ into MACH4 and in New England we don't have trials every weekend - I think entries for the invitational closed in November....Beamer is in the top 5 (goldens) nationally so he would have been one of the invited dogs - I still don't think invitations would have gone out (and entries accepted) before the middle of October..BTW - I pulled his points and QQs directly from the AKC website (points look-up on his AKC #)

Erica


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow!! That's great! Jane sounds like a really nice person as well!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Jane's Beamer is a half brother of Helen Smith's Pounce who placed 3rd in the obedience invitational. They were both sired by Timer (OTCH Flashpaws Frozen In Time UDX OA AXJ RA OS)


----------

